# Cognac



## Robusto Pete (Dec 12, 2007)

Anybody know of a good Cognac?


----------



## jonny0783 (Dec 3, 2007)

Robusto Pete said:


> Anybody know of a good Cognac?


These are my two favorites Rémy Martin VSOP and Hennessy VSOP

Jon:ss


----------



## Robusto Pete (Dec 12, 2007)

I picked up a bottle of Navan and Bellet de Brillet, which are both flavored. Has anybody tried these?


----------



## mosesbotbol (Sep 21, 2005)

My best value picks are from Tesseron or Pierre Ferrand. Both are priced from $30 - 1000.00+. Whichever you buy will be twice as good as the big names. I just finished my Tesseron XO last night and am on the lookout for the next bottle. Will probably go back PF, maybe the Ambre model...


----------



## duhman (Dec 3, 2007)

I like the Remy VSOP a lot. I had the Hennessy VSOP at the same time for a side by side and the Remy is much better.
:2


----------



## LARAIDER (Sep 1, 2007)

Hennessy XO is the best, it is aged up to 30 years and is unbelievable. It is very rich, deeply flavorful and very complex. Hennessy is the best cognac because of their vast quantities of old cognacs. Their top of the line "Richard Hennessy" has aged cognac over 200 years old in it. Remy Martin's top of line cognac "Louis XIII" the cognacs in it are aged up to 75 years. I bet that 125 year difference can be tasted.


----------



## duhman (Dec 3, 2007)

The XOs are usually out of my price range but if anyone wants to send me some to do a taste test I won't say no.


----------



## SuperDave (Sep 7, 2007)

The Navan (vanilla) is the best :cb


----------



## Benzopyrene (Jun 5, 2007)

Caymus XO is heavenly in my opinion. Pierre Ferrand is affordable depending on the bottle and not bad. Definately recomend the Caymus though. :ss


----------



## rx2010 (Jan 4, 2007)

VS -Martell
VSOP - Martell or Remy
XO - Remy YUM!


----------

